
American drivers should learn to love the roundabout. - sidburgess
http://www.slate.com/id/2223035/
======
leed25d
I spent some time in Sydney, Australia in the early 1990's. It is where I
first saw the wide application of roundabout technology to urban traffic
problems --they permit a much more regular and even flow of traffic than do
stop signs and lights.

I have since wondered occasionally why we don't use roundabouts more in this
country.

